# Article about Three Dog Bakery



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

Here is an article about a bakery near me. They make dog treats.

Pampered Puppy Article


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

Cute article!! I would love to visit that place. No dog bakeries around my neck of the woods!


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by tlunn_@Nov 23 2004, 09:21 AM
> *Cute article!! I would love to visit that place. No dog bakeries around my neck of the woods!
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]

They have a website were you can buy the treats and have the shipped to you. Lexi LOVES there treats. In fact we were just there on Friday and got some to take with us to Dubuque. The refrigerated treats only last a few days, but can be frozen to last longer. The non-refrigerated ones last longer.

They also have a dog food they make.



> INGREDIENTS:
> Chicken, wheat flour, ground whole wheat, wheat germ meal, wheat gluten, sunflower seeds, wheat bran, mineral supplements (tricalcium phosphate, potassium chloride, calcium carbonate, zinc sulfate, ferrous sulfate, copper sulfate, manganese sulfate, potassium iodide, sodium selenite), canola oil, dried egg product, rice gluten, flaxseed, vitamin supplements (choline chloride, vitamin E supplement, vitamin A supplement, ascorbic acid, niacin, D-calcium pantothenate, vitamin D3 supplement, riboflavin, pyridoxine hydrochloride, thiamine mononitrate, folic acid, vitamin B12 supplement), L-lysine, natural vegetable extract (to maintain freshness).[/B]


----------



## doctorcathy (May 17, 2004)

the closest one near me....is where Mee lives(jong-ee's mom). it takes me 45 MINUTES to get there!!! anyway, the dogs LOVE Pupcakes and the carrot cake. those are the only things that they really wanted to eat. the biscuits they really didnt care for. OHHH, and the Ruffles...they LOVE those!


----------



## Maxismom (Mar 24, 2004)

i buy there products at food emporium very expensive its cheaper online


----------



## Caesar's Mommie (Apr 8, 2004)

Oh wow those are fancy treats!! How neat!


----------



## mee (Jul 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by doctorcathy_@Nov 23 2004, 10:38 AM
> *the closest one near me....is where Mee lives(jong-ee's mom).  it takes me 45 MINUTES to get there!!!  anyway, the dogs LOVE Pupcakes and the carrot cake.  those are the only things that they really wanted to eat.  the biscuits they really didnt care for.  OHHH, and the Ruffles...they LOVE those!
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=18109*


[/QUOTE]

yup, theres one right next to my house, about 15 min away
but ive never been there..i always forget about it

but can humans eat it too?

once my packaging teacher at school brought in this water bottle to class to show different kinds of packaging.

he brought one that he bought at the 3 dog bakery and it was a bottled water just for dogs..


----------



## Caesar's Mommie (Apr 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mee+Nov 23 2004, 04:30 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yup, theres one right next to my house, about 15 min away
but ive never been there..i always forget about it

but can humans eat it too?

once my packaging teacher at school brought in this water bottle to class to show different kinds of packaging.

he brought one that he bought at the 3 dog bakery and it was a bottled water just for dogs..








<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=18211
[/B][/QUOTE]

Hehe I didnt know they bottled water for dogs  Those do look good enough to eat. I have seen christmas cookies at Petsmart and a pet catelog I have that are decorated and look like they would be soooo good, but they are for dogs







I am really thinking about buying some for Caesar for his birthday or christmas.


----------



## Lilly521 (May 29, 2004)

There is a place like that near me (in palm beach, of course there would be a place like this in palm beach lol :new_Eyecrazy: ) but i am afraid to go in i already cant run into a normal pet store to get a bag of food without grabing like $30 worth of other things sunny 'needs' god knows what i would walk out of there with lol


----------



## ButterCloudandNoriko (Aug 26, 2004)

Some of there stuff looks yummi. hehehe. I remember this one lil kiosk in the mall that sold gourmet doggie stuff. She told me that all the ingredients are human grade or whatever and that you can actually eat some of their treats and she said some where really good.


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)




----------



## ButterCloudandNoriko (Aug 26, 2004)

OH my gosh Nicole--you are just cracking me up today! You just watched her eat it? Must not have been a good friend huh? HAHAHA. And nicole, there's a website for 3 dogs bakery! Go shop there. At least you don't have to leave the comforts of your home!


----------



## mee (Jul 17, 2004)

nicole -- if u ever invite me over to your place i will never help myself to anything..hahaha i can just imagine u innocently looking at me while i cheerfully eat dog biscuits and u not saying a thing..

hahaha

jk~


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)




----------



## lani (Sep 14, 2004)

Nichole, you're so funny.








I've been to the Three Dog Bakery in SB and they all looked SO good!!! I wanted to eat them myself but I know it was not the real chocolate cookie so Princess got the taste of it. But it really looked like made with a real chocolate! Yammy! They also have huge cake like people eat. I don't know what they're made out of.


----------



## ButterCloudandNoriko (Aug 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Lani_@Nov 23 2004, 10:39 PM
> *Nichole, you're so funny.
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]


It's not chocolate, it's called Carob. Some people who don't or can't cook with chocolate, use carob. I got my babies some chocolate flavored yogurt chip thingy awhile back. I tried it. It was good. Tastes exactly like chocolate.


----------



## Lilly521 (May 29, 2004)

Most the stuff that looks like chocolate at a health food store is carbo tooi have head some people (if might have been on here i forget) just go but candy at the health food store and give it to there dogs i guess if you read the lable real careful that would work but i dont trust myself enough not to miss something they shouldnt be having in the ingrediants....i remember once i bought a chocolate nylabone and no one would belive he it was actully chocolate flaved and wasnt gonna kill their dog


----------



## mee (Jul 17, 2004)

i just went to 3 dog bakery in pasadena today for the first time !

the store is so pretty ! they sell toys, collars, pretty carriers, candles, shampoo etc like a little boutique store with the bakeries..

the bad thing is that all the cookies, treats are kinda "huge" for jongee..
they didnt have much in small size so i had to buy the big ones and cut it up for her..

yes, crumbs !!!









but i tried a tiny bite, they r pretty good..it tastes like kinda human cookies but then without any sweet taste in it

i checked out the cakes too..they have peanut butter taste cake too so i'll probably get that for jongee's b-day next month..









u guys should order some online..they're pretty good ~









i also asked, they dont need to be refrigerated, and can be left for 6-8 weeks..

so i got 10 cookies for jongee 

oh yeah, the guy said "happy holiDOGS" when i left the store.. :lol:


----------



## a2z (Aug 23, 2004)

I got Zoey some peanut butter cookies at the one in Npt Bch near me and I ended up eating half of them! They are delicious!!!


----------



## doctorcathy (May 17, 2004)

mee...they didnt have ruffles?? they look like donut holes. the dogs LOVED those. im glad you had a great time there...i thought it was a lot of fun when we went there. of course gruffi was only 3 months old so he wasnt a total beast. LOL.


----------



## mee (Jul 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by doctorcathy_@Nov 29 2004, 02:41 PM
> *mee...they didnt have ruffles??  they look like donut holes.  the dogs LOVED those.  im glad you had a great time there...i thought it was a lot of fun when we went there.  of course gruffi was only 3 months old so he wasnt a total beast.  LOL.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=19244*


[/QUOTE]

errr i didnt see any ruffles !
im gonna go back during late December so i'll try them out !!!!!!









thank you !!!!!


----------



## Quincymom (Oct 17, 2004)

I just have to tell you guys what happened to my Oliver years ago when he ate chocolate. My high school aged daughter was selling those cheap-o chocolate bars for her drill team fundraiser and left the whole box on the floor of her bedroom. Oliver raided it during the night and ate most of 10-12 bars of chocolate (and wrappers). He was about 8 months old at the time, and when I found out I was frantic--emergency call to the vet and all. They told me to bring him in if he was acting funny. Well, the only effect the candy had on him was they caused him to frantically start humping my foot! I spent the day with this little white dog attached to my foot--couldn't shake him off. This is a dog that never humped before or since, it still makes me laugh everytime I think of dogs and chocolate. And I am so grateful now that it was the cheap-o candy bars (not a lot of real chocolate in those), cause if it was Godiva or a Callebaut it might have killed him!
Quincymom


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)

-_-


----------

